# Review: Souke Sports Cycling shorts



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

there's been a fair amount of discussion from this vendor recently...they've offered free kit for testing, posted numerous 'influencer' reviews, etc.

I took advantage of their Black Friday sale to try a pair of the 4D Quick Dry shorts. regularly priced at $29.99, the BF pice (including $8 shipping) was $30.99. 

just finished a 30-mile ride with these, and here's my thoughts on the entire purchase experience:


price was excellent
ordering online posed a few quirks (shorts are found under a tab for BOTTOMS, you scroll down the list to KNICKERS / SHORTS, once there you only see shorts, no knickers); I selected the item I wanted and typed in the BF discount code that was shown, it was rejected. had to go back to the HOME page and select the item thru a different page, then remove the full price item from my cart. not a huge deal, but still a time-consuming and clunky design.)
the website is filled with fractured English phrases, my fave was the statement '...with the arm sleeve, it can prevent your skin from sunny burn.' LOL). while the content is readable without too much confusion, it really needs a thorough editing)
shipping was very quick (3 days to TX)
quality of materials and construction seem very good; the chamois is quite thick but didn't pose any issues on the ride
fit was good; ordered a Med for a 32-inch waist and it was comfortable, the right amount of tightness overall
leg grippers were not quite as tight as I prefer, but not loose
and now, sadly comes the biggest negative - the legs are entirely too short. from the bottom of the leg gripper to center of knee was 7 in; the AeroTech Designs shorts that I normally wear are 4 in. for the entire duration of my ride, I was distracted by the 60F breeze blowing over the large amount of exposed flesh on the inner thighs.
I was initially excited at the prospect of trying these shorts, based on the reviews posted, they seemed like they could be a good bargain. unfortunately, the leg length issue is a complete deal-killer. they will probably see little use except for cold-weather rides when I can wear them beneath unpadded fleece bibs. standing in front of a mirror, it looks like I'm wearing my little brother's riding shorts...

hopefully this will offer some insights to this company and one of its products. the leg length may work fine for others, just didn't for me.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Oxtox, you are the first Black Friday Order we got, and seems you are the first one who got the order already!
Thank you for the honest review! Really appreciated the suggestions, we will improve accordingly on our descriptions. 
For the shorts length issue, I believe you bought our cycling underwear PS6018, which is bit short than other normally cycling shorts. This one can be worn outside and inside. If you want normal length, next time try out our best seller shorts: PS5000 / CPS 5000. 
Anyway, happy padeling!


----------

